# Sight-fishing ESB/SAB 04-01



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

I ran down to fish the intersecting areas of ESB and SAB yesterday for change of scenery. Lately I've spent most of my time in deeper water in the bigger boat or closer to POC while on the platform. Not many boats were seen due to the mid-week, but plenty of fish, magnificent whooping cranes and some jacks that reminded me to start carrying a heavier fly rod.



I poled the shallows as Jim posed ready with fly rod on the bow. It did not take long to dial in on an effective pattern, making them eat was a different story. We found good fish on both windward and leeward shorelines, with many located close to nearby drains or "pass-throughs." Most people are familiar with drains and their functions with tides, but pass throughs are a little different. A pass through is an area leading from a small sidelake into the mainlake that normally is not affected drastically by tidal movement due to a shallow entrance. These areas have the most flow afforded during windy conditions when a south or southeast wind moves the water and flushes food with it. If you combine a dropping tide on a windward shoreline with a pass through then you will find a perfect ambush spot of murky water.



The redfish were located close to the grass on the leeward shorelines, sticking their heads up shallow trying to get to molting blue crabs. Some fish were caught tailing in water 30" deep or more, we would see the tails waving below the surface as we approached, making for an easy target. The windward fish were feeding on finger mullet, with most of them located near schools of bait. We even ran into the first jacks of the year, reminding me to start carrying a larger rod. All fish were caught on spoon flies and released. Jim did not keep score of the catch, but it was in the teens&#8230;still a banner day compared to his local waters on the Space Coast. 



During this trip I was able to view 7 large trout that were in the upper 20's, a welcome and common sight this time of the year. These big trout were located at many different locales, but all had sand spots under them and were left unmolested. With warming waters, migrating shrimp and loads of fish on the shorelines, spring is definitely here.


----------



## Bruce J (Jun 27, 2004)

Great post, Curtiss. Sounds like a great day, and it's exciting to hear that some jacks are already getting busy! Have to get that 10wt limbered up!


----------



## flatshunter (Jan 16, 2006)

*Reds*

Nice report I need to get down to Port O soon................


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

Thanks for the report and good info. Need pic's. Would love to try chucking a bullet head crab in those conditions.

I'll leave it at that as I just drove through a hail storm to work and any other comments I might make would be on the Sargasso side.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Good post as always Curtiss. Is was about this time that the jacks showed up in a local fishing spot of mine.


----------



## Capt. Lowtide (Jun 30, 2004)

Thanks guys, got the same client tomorrow, planning on fishing similar areas. This time I'll be taking a heavier rod and won't leave the camera in the truck.


----------



## texn8 (Oct 7, 2004)

*great report*

Thanks Curtis for the great report. I understand it was a bit breezy yesterday!!!! Wern't you contemplating buying a FlatdMaster?? Did you ever pull the trigger??


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Your reports are always A+, but I have to give you a D- on your skillz of taking cool pictures.


----------

